# My Vintage Collection



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

I thought I would join and post my collection. I'm in Dublin so a UK site is handy. I will be going to Birmingham to the clock and watch fair to see what's what in July, as there is nothing happening over here......

Anyway, here is what I have.

I just got this 1950's Seamaster. My dad got it in 1962 from a family member. I've been wearing it for a week. It hasn't been serviced since new (about 50 years) and is keeping perfect time, but I think I will send for a service!










This is my 1976 Yema jump hour. I love this watch.



















My 1970s Wittnauer Polara red LED


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

My 1983 Tokima Digirobo




























My late 90's re-issue Tokima Digirobo. They came with dot matrix screen and 800 scrolling messages. I have 2... one barely marked, and one untouched.




























I am now on the lookout for a Seiko Bellmatic or a Citizen Bullhead Chrono. Just trying to wade through all the frankenwatches to find good ones....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Interesting collection you have there.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Yema for me.great looking watch.enjoy


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

theres a citizen bullhead in the S\C I think


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Love the tokima.

There is a bullhead on the sales.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, an interesting collection you have there :thumbsup:

Guys, it`s a bit unfair to mention the Sales Forum as kabong can`t use it yet :wink2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

That 1st Tokima is soooo cool-love it!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the Seamaster but being an Omega fan, that's understandable. Lovely dial

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

:welcome:

A pretty ecletic collection there. Love the variety


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

if he posts a quickly as you mach he could have it delivered by tuesday


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I'm not a brand snob. I just browse around until something catches my eye. There are so many watches that my method at the moment is to just get one example of each type of watch. So I have:


jump hour

novelty

LED

standard dial (Omega0


The Bellmatic would be an alarm, the Bullhead would be a Chrono.... then I would get an 80's LCD

Would also like a mystery dial at some point, and a drivers watch but they tend to be expensive 

I have a bid in on a Chrono which ends tomorrow, if I don't get that I would be interested in the Bullhead on here. Any way I can see it? There are alot of frankenwathes.....


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

I can see a gold dialled one in the sales section. Is this the one being referred to?

Actually, the gold dialled ones are my favourite!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Mach was right it was just plain cruel.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:welcome: to :rltb: - it's a good place to be! :yes:

Like the wee robots thingies - FUN, FUN, FUN! :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> if he posts a quickly as you mach he could have it delivered by tuesday


If I was new here & posted as fast as I do I`d soon be receiving a `friendly message` from The Management :big_boss:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

you have a good start anyway welcome


----------

